# Petitioned



## NativeSteel (Jun 17, 2013)

I am going in tommorrow night for my first interview . Cant wait i really want to start my journey to brotherhood. Ive been in the military and one of the guys i was overseas with is a jr warden. It seem that from this forum that the meaning of brother means something to all masons, and i need that in my life. Wish me luck and give me prayers Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## gavel (Jun 17, 2013)

I wish you very well...

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## lsu4life4ever (Jun 17, 2013)

Let us know how it goes. Good luck. 


Humble Lodge No. 979 
Initiated on June 4th, 2013. 
Geaux Tigers! 
So Mote It Be!


----------



## DJGurkins (Jun 17, 2013)

Just be yourself and relax. Remember this is just a few good men that want to see if they are meeting a good man that wants to be better. You will do fine. Good luck with your interviews.


----------



## rpbrown (Jun 17, 2013)

Just be yourself in the interview. Once initiated, you will become a brother in a fraternaty that is as strong if not stronger that the ties you made in the military.


----------



## NativeSteel (Jun 17, 2013)

Well i went in for my interview tonight and feel good about. I followed everyones advice to just be myself , and it was a breeze. Also i think it is a good sign that a 32Â° mason that was on the interview gave me a big book to study called history of freemasonry and concordant orders.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Zac.M (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi I am having trouble getting my petitioned signed, there are gentleman who I have met and contacted through email spoke on the phone on numerous occasions and I felt the conversations we had at hours at a time were going good but after asking multiple times to set up a meeting to were we can talk about signing my petition and getting to know me better it is almost as if uninterested and some haven't returned my phone calls I am very humbled and  patient about this but also eager to join the organization what should I do?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jun 18, 2013)

How about the actual men at the lodge? Have you spent time face to face with them at (before) their states meetings? That's a more sure fire way to go about it IMO.

EDIT: Let me expound further. A signature on a mans petition is perhaps one of the single most important things you can do as a mason. You are at the same time contributing to his masonic journey and also determining the future if the craft. These men *should* be getting to know you on a quite personal level before endorsing you. I don't think they are disinterested per se, but perhaps via email/phone is a little too impersonal. Remember masonry is not a title, but a brotherhood. For a man to call you his brother is a big deal and some men do not take that lightly.

I suggest more personal "face time" with the lodge brothers. It may take more time, but it will be worth it and ultimately more meaningful to you. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ThanatosTA (Jun 18, 2013)

Zach.M, Crono is 100% right.  The best way to get your petition signed is to drop by a lodge about 45 mins. before the meeting.  After a few visits, you shouldn't have any problems getting the petition filled up.

Good luck!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## NativeSteel (Jun 18, 2013)

They ar right the reason i had mine signed on the spot is because of fate , when i entered the lodge i knew not a single person , when i looked around and started talking to guys i found out i served a tour with the jr. Warden ,a guy there is married to someone that is good friends with my mother and sister. And tons of veterans that i somwhat share experiences with.

I already feel like a brother to these guys , cant wait to actually become their masonic brother!

For the guy who seems to not ne able to get someone to sign their petition , keep trying they will soon see that your not going away and that your serious about your growth as a man. Good luck to you and wish me luck!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

